# Small pots for seedlings



## Comfortablynumb (Jan 14, 2016)

Is there something beneficial of starting a seed in a small pot and then transplanting to a bigger pot? To me it seems like it would be best to start in the large planter to begin with.

Another question while I have your ear,why am I getting seeds in my buds? I keep my grow room shut all the time and the only time I go in is when the HPS is on. I harvested a Blue Mystic a month ago and when I ground up a couple buds I must've found 30 seeds. Free seeds is good to me but right now I have enough seeds to last a few years.

And another question,what is a good strain I could grow outdoors in Canada? We usually have our first frost in late September so we have a shorter growing season.My sister lives on an acreage and I'd like to ask her if I could grow a few plants out in the trees.If I do plant some,should I start the seeds first indoors to get them established and then plant them outdoors or just drop the seeds in the ground? 

Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 14, 2016)

You'll have fewer problems if you'll start plants in smaller pots and move them to bigger pots as they grow vs putting a small plant in a large pot.

if your keeping the males out of your garden then your plants are hermi s ........ which could be issues with your space and growing style or your genetics. 

I would think a genetics on the Indicia side that finish in 8 or 9 weeks will work in Canada.......... someone will come along with some good advice on strains....... I grow in doors and live in the south........ can't help you much picking cold gear...... lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2016)

Smaller pot to start.You can water more effectively. Start outdoor grow indoors in small pots and transplant to amended soil that is half native soil and half amended.

if you had seeds you had a plant that made it's own male to pollinate itself (hermaphrodite)  That is not good genetics. I wouldn't grow that again. you have pollen in your grow space now that will need to be cleaned up. Water kills pollen.  Good luck and mojo for all your grows.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2016)

Lots of ppl you solo cups and put holes in the bottom.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 14, 2016)

I love using solo cups. so much easier to work with and you can keep the plants in them until they are nearly 3 weeks old, then just switch them right over. You water them one time and let sit for a couple hours then slide them right out of the cup and set into the next pot. These bigger plants were just moved over a couple days ago, and the little one is in need of moving but I am going to kill her when my clones take off. I am just keeping her as insurance so I don't lose the strain. 

View attachment BDSTmother1-7-16.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 14, 2016)

Usually if you get seeds in your bud that was grown indoors, either some of the buds hermed from some light intrusions, but sometimes if you have a weaker genetic strain and you have a pinhole that is allowing a small amount of light in, it can make them herm. 
Unless you have some males outside whose pollen blew into your ventilation system and got to the plants. However that seems very unlikely unless you have your ventilation really messed up.
I would kill all of those seeds unless you absolutely know that they were from male pollen. Otherwise you will get worse herming with the new plants.


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow,thanks guys.I certainly wasn't expecting so many replies.
As far as getting the seeds...pollen is definitely what's causing the problem.Last year I was growing some regular Hawaiian Gold seeds and a few turned out to be males.I cut them down once I saw the pollen sacs forming and laid the branches on a drop cloth.I left them there for a few days until the garbage was being picked up.(I don't like to have cannabis plant stems and leaves in the garbage in case someone decides to dig through my garbage)I grew a NL in that time too and I found one seed in it.I'll have to do some thorough cleaning in that room now.I have 4 plants in there right now that won't be done for another month.

For starting out new plants I've been using clay pots but I like the idea of using plastic Solo cups,I can imagine the soil would slide out no problem.

I still have some Hawaiian Gold seeds left,so if my sister gives me the go ahead I'd like to grow them outdoors because in the grow room it reached the ceiling (about 7 feet) and was starting to grow sideways.The bud I got from that plant must've been really low on THC or else I harvested too early.Long story short,it might do better outdoors.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm not a fan of clay pots I figured that out early


----------



## bud88 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hawaiian strains tend to require longer flower periods so you should try to get the flower time before you plant outdoors. I would hate to see you have these huge plants full of high quality buds only to run out of time or end up with a PM issue. Another thing that I have seen done is covering the plant to make her think its dark until the natural light cycle gets to where it needs to be. Give yourself a couple of week head start on flowering...
It might be hard to do out in open space without framing or some sort of greenhouse...better to just find the 7/8 week flowering strains...


----------



## bud88 (Jan 23, 2016)

I use solo cups also...A rooted seedling grown in a solo cup makes for a very smooth transplant. 
Another thing about planting in larger pots is you're wasting nutrients because of needing to make sure the entire medium has been watered.. but keep in mind you will have to water more often in the Solo cups especially when the roots have become fully established and you're getting close to transplant.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 24, 2016)

:yeahthat: good information


----------



## bud88 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> :yeahthat: good information



One of the rare occasions that my brain was in synch with my fingers


----------

